# Wi-Fi card doesn't work but no error messages



## SlinkyFox (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought a new WiFi card and I don't get it to work, but I have no angle of attack for my troubleshooting. I booted a Linux live image and there it works so it's not broken. Here is some basic info:


```
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # dmesg | grep Ralink
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT3060> mem 0xfebf0000-0xfebfffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci3
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # kldstat | grep ral
 2    1 0xffffffff817ba000 2ab68    if_ral.ko
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # pciconf -lv | grep ral0 -A3
ral0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x84e21043 chip=0x30601814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    device     = 'RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R'
    class      = network
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig ral0
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether d8:50:e6:f2:7c:7f
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
	status: associated
```

Then I try to scan for networks, expecting a long list of available networks:


```
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 up scan
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # : ok, just in case...
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig ral0 up
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 scan
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 list scan
root@kate:/usr/ports/net #
```

Likewise, if I try to set it up as an access point, it seems to work only that the network doesn't show up on my client devices:


```
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 destroy
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ral0 wlanmode hostap
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 ssid kate
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.168.42.1/24
root@kate:/usr/ports/net # ifconfig wlan0 up
```

So how can I troubleshoot this?

All the best,
Slinkyfox

*Update:* I turned on debugging with "ifconfig ral0 debug" but all I get in _dmesg_ is the Ethernet address. I sometimes get 





> ral0: need multicast update callback


 but I guess that's just an irrelevant callback that is not implemented in the driver?

*Update #2* Having more money than time, I headed down to the store and bought an atheros based card. It worked instantly. I'd still like to get the Ralink card working though


----------

